# Need help to decide the best compatible ram for XFX 790i ultra Mobo!!!



## Alenik1989 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm considering to buy a new sticks of ram for my XFX nForce 790I ultra Mobo. I was just wondering what is the best copatible ram for my Motherboard? Price Dosent matter!!!!
should i get 2gb or 4 GB?
CPU:intel core 3 extreme QX9650
MOBO: XFX nForce 790I ULTRA
PSU:silverstone 750W
GPU: Geforce 8800 GTX
OS: vista ultimate 32-bit, xp pro 32-bit!!!

p.S.: My opinion is the 2GB (2x 1GB) Ballistix(Crucial) PC16000 ddr3, 2000MHz!!!! IS that good or do you have other ideas!!!!
Thank You all in advance!!!


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

If you're running Vista I'd go 4


----------



## Alenik1989 (Jul 19, 2008)

TyDeacon said:


> If you're running Vista I'd go 4


But what kind of ram? PLS post brand ferq and speed!!!


----------



## Clockwork (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah, vista uses a lot of ram, but otherwise go for the 2gb


----------



## Alenik1989 (Jul 19, 2008)

I need a compatible ram. Because i know/heard the xfx 790i Ultra is very picky about the memory!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Read this thread the links to the manufacturers are at the bottom.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/important-before-you-buy-memory-163105.html

The bottom line is use the memory manufacturers configurer it is the best way.


----------



## Alenik1989 (Jul 19, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Read this thread the links to the manufacturers are at the bottom.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/important-before-you-buy-memory-163105.html
> 
> The bottom line is use the memory manufacturers configurer it is the best way.


Yeah thank everyone
i got a pair of (2x1GB) Patriot Viper series which has EPP2.0. PC3-16000 DDR3 2000MHz. I considering to buy one more pair. but im not sure if it is gonna work? what do you think?
P.S----the 2x1Gb pair work perfectly with an amazing speed up until now!!!


----------

